# [SOLVED] Netgear router not assigning IP address



## kimk

Hello wonderful world of Tech Support Forums......

After hours of frustration I remembered this wonderful place =)

I'll try to be concise --- computer working fine, automatic restart due to windows updates, can't access internet after restarting. I did a system restore to a few days ago, but not a fix.

I, also, tried to assign an IP address, but to no avail, so I've gone back to the autoassign.

Because I can't write this on my computer, I've written down what I thought was most important from doing inconfig/all

Primary DNS Suffix: (blank)
IP Routing Enabled No
DHCP Enabled  Yes
Autoconfig Enabled Yes
IP Address 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway (blank)
DHCP Server 192.168.10.1
DNS Server 192.168.10.1

I use the Netgear wireless router WGR614 v6

My computer finds the wireless network, but it says it cannot assign an IP address

I'm happy to supply more information to those in the know.
Thank you in advance for any help.
Best regards,
Kim


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Netgear router not assigning IP address*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## kimk

*Re: Netgear router not assigning IP address*

Thank you for your quick response. I ran both commands and rebooted my computer, but it looks like nothing has changed.

I appreciate your help!
Kim


----------



## matt261102

*Re: Netgear router not assigning IP address*

Just wondering if you can assign a static IP address?


----------



## kimk

*Re: Netgear router not assigning IP address*

I did try that and didn't have any luck either.

Thanks...


----------



## matt261102

*Re: Netgear router not assigning IP address*

Is it a problem with the routers wireless setup? I know it shouldn't be but its worth a shot. A restart of the router might help too.


----------



## kimk

*Re: Netgear router not assigning IP address*

I have tried to restart the router several times. It might be worth mentioning for those of you in the know -- when I assign an IP address, my computer says it's connected to the wireless network, but still no internet access. 

In case that helps anyone....
Thx
Kim


----------



## paul_the_bishop

*Re: Netgear router not assigning IP address*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:
> 
> _Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


I came into the office this morning with my laptop and found I couldn't receive an IP address for love nor money. Found this trhead through a Google search and doing the above has worked a treat.

So.... what exactly have I done then?!?!?! :grin:

Paul.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Netgear router not assigning IP address*

You reset the TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. Normally, the issue is that the WINSOCK LSP list has been corrupted by an errant install/uninstall or malware.


----------

